# Uncle’s Premium Aro



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Merlion Royal - Premium 24K


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So much eye-candy Kim. Thanks


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks - and yeah after this I was branded Bad Influence to my Uncle by his family - .

Heck life too short to not enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

looks amazing!
envious!


----------

